# Internal Storage for OS & DATA



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,
My old Seagate 500GB SATA HDD is almost run out of space.
So,I need a new internal storage for my desktop.
Which brand & model should I chose ?
Budget is not much but 3K.
Don't want too spend too much on HDD cos they are neither reliable nor gonna last long.
Confused between Seagte,WD,Blue,black,Greed,Purple,RED etc.
Model names also confused me a lot.
32MB Cache or 64MB Cache ?
Pls mention Model No with suggestion.
I will online or offline(Chandni,Kolkata) which ever gonna be cheaper for me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Greens are for eco-oriented folks who want less power consumption
Blues are your standard vanilla drives
Reds are performance oriented drives that spin at variable rates
Blacks are for enthusiasts willing to shell out a premium 
WD Cavair Green/Red/Blue/Black Difference [Solved] - Hard Drives - Storage

64MB Cache is better than 32MB.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks!
Got it.
Then I need to go with Blue & 64.
But,WD or Seagate ?
Is there a huge price different ?
If not then which one should I go for ?
I will not ask about reliability cos there is no such thing for HDD but sure I prefer better after-sale service/warranty coverage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> Got it.
> Then I need to go with Blue & 64.
> But,WD or Seagate ?
> ...


This WD Caviar Blue 1TB:
*i.imgur.com/SrPWCPn.png

Price Link:WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD : Flipkart.com
Local Price:3.5k


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks!
I will buy locally.
Online price is high every where.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I will not ask about reliability cos there is no such thing for HDD but sure I prefer better after-sale service/warranty coverage.



Go for WD. Good after sales service.

Always backup data in an external drive. Better if you keep 2 backup drives.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 9, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Hi,
> My old Seagate 500GB SATA HDD is almost run out of space.
> So,I need a new internal storage for my desktop.
> Which brand & model should I chose ?
> ...



Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

For more information regarding the WD color difference, Please refer the link below:

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...e-designing-below-50-000-inr.html#post2252007  

Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Blue drive. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank guys!
I will got with WD Blue 1TB then...


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 10, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Thank guys!
> I will got with WD Blue 1TB then...



Hi  [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

For your information, the WD product warranty starts from the manufacture date. If you have registered the WD product online, then the warranty starts from the date of purchase. I’d suggest you, after buying the product, just register your product with us. 

For more information about WD product registration, you can refer to the link below:

Support Answers 

If you didn't register your product, please refer the below link for your future reference:

Support Answers 

Hope it helps


----------



## Revolution (Sep 23, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] 
Thanks!

Damn!
Went to Chandni,Kolkata.
Checked few shops but WB Blue not available any where.
Only Green,Purple & Black.
But,when I asked the shopkeeper when I can expect WB Blue in near future I got reply from shopkeepers that WD stop manufacturing Blue and not gonna come again.
I don't why these shopkeepers always lie to clear their stocks.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2015)

they are looking at their own benefit that is why.
any ways, i asked for it in local market 4-5 days back and its available at INR3450, INR3550 & INR3600 a lot less than what is available online.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 24, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> they are looking at their own benefit that is why.
> any ways, i asked for it in local market 4-5 days back and its available at INR3450, INR3550 & INR3600 a lot less than what is available online.



Thanks!
Which city ?
I was quoted just little less than 3700(including all) for the purple one in Kolkata.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2015)

City of Nawabs & Kebabs--most likely Lucknow(capital of UP).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Internal Storage for OS &amp; DATA*



whitestar_999 said:


> City of Nawabs & Kebabs--most likely Lucknow(capital of UP).



 your guessed it right bro

- - - Updated - - -



Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> Which city ?
> I was quoted just little less than 3700(including all) for the purple one in Kolkata.



Purple better than blue? considering OS drive & some data and high up time (12-15 hours may be).


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a storage and boot drive. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Video Surveillance purpose but if you use it as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive.

For more information regarding the WD drives, please refer the link below:

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...e-designing-below-50-000-inr.html#post2252007

Hope it helps.


----------



## dissel (Sep 25, 2015)

@ DK_WD

What is the difference between "WD My Book" and "WD My Book Essential" ?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive.



This one is best for me.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 26, 2015)

if purple is available at almost similar price as Blue (priced less at few places), and has 1 more year of warranty, then why not opt for Purple?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 26, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> if purple is available at almost similar price as Blue (priced less at few places), and has 1 more year of warranty, then why not opt for Purple?


Purple is 5400 RPM while some Blue are 7200 RPM


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 29, 2015)

dissel said:


> @ DK_WD
> 
> What is the difference between "WD My Book" and "WD My Book Essential" ?



Hi [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION],

There are two differences between the WD My Book Essential and WD My Book is capacity and inbuilt software. The WD My Book Essential capacity is up to 4TB and WD My Book capacity is up to 6TB. The new WD My book has an extra features as compared to WD My Book Essential like for Windows support Acronis True Image WD Edition, WD Universal Firmware, WD SES Driver and WD Security. For Mac support, WD Universal Firmware and WD security.

For more information about WD My Book, do check out this link:

Support Answers

I would suggest though that you go for our more current products like WD My Book or WD My Cloud, because the WD My Book Essential is considered one of our legacy products now. 

Good luck


----------



## dissel (Oct 2, 2015)

DK_WD said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> There are two differences between the WD My Book Essential and WD My Book is capacity and inbuilt software. The WD My Book Essential capacity is up to 4TB and WD My Book capacity is up to 6TB. The new WD My book has an extra features as compared to WD My Book Essential like for Windows support Acronis True Image WD Edition, WD Universal Firmware, WD SES Driver and WD Security. For Mac support, WD Universal Firmware and WD security.
> 
> ...



Thanks DK_WD for your response,

I like to know,

What WD HDD inside of following product 

1. WD My Book 4TB and 6TB ?

2. WD My Cloud 4TB ?

(Are they WD Green ?) 

3. What is the Difference between BESN and NESN ? 

-----------------------------------
Some Doubts of my own about WD Cloud products...... 

4. WD Cloud got Sleep features when not in use...If user disable that - means is it going to shorter the life span of the internal HDD ?

5. I read many Q&A about WD Cloud Drives - Everyone seems to interest either Stream or DLNA trough their device...What about normal storage type usage - Like keep the file there & when needed copy them <- Is this possible for WD Cloud drives ?

If yes, Then the next que

6. As a Cloud I believe that drive will not shows up as 'Local Disk' or 'Network Disk' (??) - My question when user need to upload or download a file from PC to WD Cloud, Is he bound to use some specialize software / interface ?

7.If any one put a additional drive by using the rear USB 3.0 of WD CLoud Drive - Is it shows up and user can store file there before feeling the internal HDD or Cloud OS decide what to do or When to Fill ? 

Thanks in advance..... 

P.S : - I seek clear answer of above questions.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Internal Storage for OS &amp; DATA*



> Thanks DK_WD for your response,
> I like to know,
> What WD HDD inside of following product
> 1. WD My Book 4TB and 6TB ?
> ...



Hi    [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION],

First of all, thanks for your interest in WD. For more information regarding the WD external product, I’d advise you to the refer link below:

Support Answers



> 3. What is the Difference between BESN and NESN ?



Those models are exactly the same, the difference is the revision. The real model number is WDBACW, all that follows after the dash is information related to the sales regions, firmware, production date, so it's something that relates to the manufacturing process and/or batch.

- - - Updated - - -



> 4. WD Cloud got Sleep features when not in use...If user disable that - means is it going to shorter the life span of the internal HDD ?



For WD My Cloud sleep feature is used for power saving, but if you disable the option that doesn't mean it will effect on the hardware life.



> 5. I read many Q&A about WD Cloud Drives - Everyone seems to interest either Stream or DLNA trough their device...What about normal storage type usage - Like keep the file there & when needed copy them <- Is this possible for WD Cloud drives ?



For DLNA and streaming function, it’s all depend on your home network. WD My cloud device is made to centralize your data in one place and access it from anywhere.



> 6. As a Cloud I believe that drive will not shows up as 'Local Disk' or 'Network Disk' (??) - My question when user need to upload or download a file from PC to WD Cloud, Is he bound to use some specialized software / interface ?



For WD My Cloud access, you have to install the WD My Cloud application in your PC or other media devices.

For more information about WD My Cloud access, please refer the link below:

Support Answers 



> 7.If any one put a additional drive by using the rear USB 3.0 of WD CLoud Drive - Is it shows up and user can store file there before feeling the internal HDD or Cloud OS decide what to do or When to Fill ?



Yes, the USB drive will show up in the WD My Cloud Dashboard. For data transfer you have to manually upload or download the file from drive it self. There is no such feature in WD My Cloud, if the internal the drive is full,; it will give you the notification of memory Full.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2015)

Yesterday went to Chandni,Kolkata again but again fail to get WD Blue.
I thing I need to other alternative cos WD Blue not available locally and online price is way too high...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 10, 2015)

WD Blue not available currently.
SO,should I wait now or should I look for any other alternative ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2015)

Revolution said:


> WD Blue not available currently.
> SO,should I wait now or should I look for any other alternative ?



Go with either 

WD Caviar Purple 1TB @ 4k or WD Caviar Black 1TB @ 6k


----------



## Revolution (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry,my budget is low so can't afford Black.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2015)

Bought new WD Blue 1TB.
I register my HDD at WD site.
But,when I checked my warranty status it's showing less than 2 years of ( Warranty Expiration Date: 08/14/2017 ) warranty left. 
I order my HDD on 13th October 2015 at Primeabgb.
Got my HDD yesterday.


Also I have noticed one thing when I got my new WD Blue 1TB on my hand first time that the this new HDD is rely light weight.
My bro's a year old WD Blue 1TB is heavier than my new one and I can feel that using my hand.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

That's good news, glad to hear it! In warranty case, you have to send us an email and attach a copy of your proof of purchase that proof will help to update the warranty to start from the date of purchase. I’d advise you to contact with our support team in India for warranty update.

The following link contains details of India support team: Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Also I have noticed one thing when I got my new WD Blue 1TB on my hand first time that the this new HDD is rely light weight.
> My bro's a year old WD Blue 1TB is heavier than my new one and I can feel that using my hand.





Spoiler



Maybe he has more data than yours. 



Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Internal Storage for OS &amp; DATA*



Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea,may be 1Kg data Vs my 400gm data ?

- - - Updated - - -



DK_WD said:


> The following link contains details of India support team: Support Answers
> 
> Hope it helps.



I could not find any email id for contacting WD excepting phone no at that page


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Internal Storage for OS &amp; DATA*



Revolution said:


> I could not find any email id for contacting WD excepting phone no at that page



Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION], 

In the same support page, there is an option of Email WD. You have to select and enter the WD login ID. After login, fill up the details and issue.
Then we will revert you by, call or email.

For ease of mind, I will suggest you to call directly to India support team.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh!
I have to make a new AC then.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

For Login, you can use the similar email Id that used to register the product. There is another option as well to report the issue in WD Support Portal.

Please follow the following steps to register the case under WD Support Portal:

1) Login to WD Support Portal
2) Click on View Support Cases
3) Scroll down and click on "New Support Case"
4) Fill in the details > click Continue

After submitting the case, our India support team will contact you asap via email and provide the solution.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Internal Storage for OS &amp;amp; DATA*

Made a new AC and sent a mail regarding warranty period issue with proof.
Still waiting for reply...

- - - Updated - - -

This is ridiculous.
Got reply from WD and it says that scan copy of bill is not enough.
WD telling me to send proof with detail picture of my HDD to another email address.
So much to get a warranty update like a PITA.
I thought WD would be hassle free but I was totally wrong. 
Now,I have to open my PC again but first have to beg to other forum member to get a decent camera to take pic of my HDD.
Who knows if I take pic using my old mobile cam then WD might ask me again to take proper 20MP HD picture of HDD for warranty update.
Damn!


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

Thanks for the update and please check your inbox.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2015)

PMed the Western Digital Case NO.
I hope you will get full info regarding the issue.




DK_WD said:


> Hi @Revolution,
> 
> Thanks for the update and please check your inbox.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 3, 2015)

Revolution said:


> PMed the Western Digital Case NO.
> I hope you will get full info regarding the issue.



Thank you for the Information. Please check your inbox.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2015)

@DK_WD 
How long I have to wait ?
I sent u all details more than two weeks ago but still no reply from WD and no update.
What a disappointment.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 17, 2015)

Revolution said:


> @DK_WD
> How long I have to wait ?
> I sent u all details more than two weeks ago but still no reply from WD and no update.
> What a disappointment.



Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

I am sorry for the delay and please check your inbox.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 23, 2015)

What is happening ?
No reply from Western Digital India yet.
Looks like Western Digital India cares about no one.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

I am sorry for unconvinced. I will try my best to help you out on this matter. I already updated to my manager regarding the current situation and request for to get the information from India service delivery team. I will update you immediately, if I get any word from him. Please update me as well if you get any info.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2015)

WD India team good for nothing.
Still nothing...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> WD India team good for nothing.
> Still nothing...



 i was going to buy a 1tb blue. now i am going to rethink.


----------



## dissel (Nov 27, 2015)

hmmm.....

WD taking so much time to response just to update Warranty - what about when user actually need their service -  

Bought 4 Different product This Year - My God.... (Me Doomed ? )


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2015)

dissel said:


> what about when user actually need their service -



Yea,u guessed it right...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2015)

there is always an unlucky minority when it comes to any product/after sales support.For companies like Seagate & WD which sells millions of HDD there will always be a few unlucky thousands who don't get the desired after sales support/quality of product.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> there is always an unlucky minority when it comes to any product/after sales support.For companies like Seagate & WD which sells millions of HDD there will always be a few unlucky thousands who don't get the desired after sales support/quality of product.



U r from lucky majority ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2015)

In a way,yes.

P.S.btw what i meant was it would be wrong to portray WD as bad company just based on one bad experience/example.In fact based on positive reviews i still recommend WD for portable/normal hdd.also this matter is about getting around 2 months of lost warranty which will matter only if hdd gets bad in that period(so ironically to make all this hassle worth it the hdd needs to get bad within those 2 months).


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2015)

Ahh!
I wanna join too.
But,seems like WD don't want that.
Smell like recism ?


----------



## DK_WD (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi All,

First of all I do apologize for unconvinced. We will try our best to serve you better in future. 

 [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION], 

I’m sorry you felt you were not treated courteously. We are trying our best to assist you as mentioned in my PM to you. 

 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],

A real big thanks for your positive words for the WD brand!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2015)

So,this will gone for ever and warranty status will not be update to actual date ?
It's actually my fault.
I should not have chosen WD.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2015)

This WD India really worthless.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 12, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> @Revolution,
> 
> I’m sorry you felt you were not treated courteously. We are trying our best to assist you as mentioned in my PM to you.



How many more days require to update warranty status ?
A year or a Century ? 
Still no reply from WD in my mail regarding issue...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> @Revolution,
> 
> I’m sorry you felt you were not treated courteously. We are trying our best to assist you as mentioned in my PM to you.



It's clearly shown that WD don't want to resolve the issue.
Enough time have passed.
What a 3rd class biased brand.
I should have choose Seagate at first place.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2016)

WD nothing but a big liar & BS.
2015 is gone and now is new year 2016.
But,still WD failed to update the warranty status.
A useless 3rd class biased company.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2016)

WD never updated the warranty status.
It was a big lie...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2016)

Call there tollfree and ask them.


----------

